
Service Workers at Cloudflare - rbanffy
https://dev.to/kayis/service-workers-at-cloudflare-2g66
======
Shoothe
I'd like to see various serverless providers adopting this interface (Service
Workers) as well. Currently AWS Lambda needs some mapping in API Gateway and a
handier function. Google Cloud Functions use express-like interface and so
forth.

